# Seneca Lake Water Level



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

I am not overly familiar with Seneca. With all the recent rain will it be fishable Thursday (6/4)?


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was over there lastnight for a few hours it wasnt even up at all....i am gonna head over tonight for awhile i'll post to let you know what it looks like plus....you can go to this link to see if it is within summer pool or not and to see what the flow rate at the dam is...

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

the water has gone up a few feet today and will proby keep risin tonight and tomorrow, but if you're after catfish this would be primetime. small walleyes and some crappie bit today but can't say for tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was there tonight. The water is up about 1 1/2ft. They have the spillway running, but not very much with the bottoms already flooded from all the rain. Caught 14 Saugeyes, the biggest was 171/2in. Alot of white bass and crappies. All fish were taken on 1/16 jigs ( hot pink ) with bass minnows in 10-12fow.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was fishing at the launch last night and before i left the water was just a few inchs from covering the docks.....so from the time tiny tim left til the time i left at midnight it came up about another foot....fish stopped hitting around 11 but i managed 7 channel cat......like 6 large green sun fish and an bunch of small crappie


----------



## Laser1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey folks has anyone seen the lake today? Is it still coming up or have they started releasing water yet.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I would figure it is still on the rise. I know they havnt opened the spillway any because of all the water in the bottoms already. I have a friend that lives in Buffalo that keeps an eye on the spillway for me.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

it looks like the water is still rising. the water is inchin close to the road in the low spots along 313. very muddy and murky....know of some guys catchin small crappies and big cats all day today...dunno about walleyes/saugeyes


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

A.E.P. has a big tourney there Saturday. I was going to fish it ,but had to work this weekend. All that muddy water sure will make for some tough fishing.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Man all this talk about high and muddy water levels makes me wanna go to Seneca! Sounds perfect for my kinda fishin!:B


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was there last night for about a hour talking to a buddy while he fished he had some good runs on bluegills but not a fish on while i was there....the water wasnt to muddy just alittle stained from what i could tell at the launch...but the water level is at its highest so far this year the water was about 2 inchs over the pairs at the boat launch but guys where fishing the bank gettin catfish,crappie,and what looked like white bass but they could of been small strippers i didnt get a good look at them


----------

